# Skoda Octavia Immobilizer



## scooterfx50 (Apr 11, 2002)

Hi all
I just purchased 98 Octavia 1.9 tdi its been lying for a while with no battery and had slight accident damage the problem I have is the factory immobilizer is not responding to the key transponder ,it starts for a second or two then cuts out the key light on the dash keeps flashing. Skoda UK is not forthcomeing with the bypass
code I dont have the original key tag so Im at the mercy of the local stealer 
(sorry dealer)who Im not impressed with(they did'nt know there was a bypass code).
Somebody somewhere must know a way round this as Im sick of pushing it in and
out of the garage.Im not looking for the solution to be published publicly over this 
forum but a pointer in the right direction would be much appreciated


----------



## scooterfx50 (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: Skoda Octavia Immobilizer (scooterfx50)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif guess it's guide dog's and white stick's here for everybody here
too, reckon Ill just have to book in to the dealer's to get recoded as garage's here in scotland seem to be stuck in the dark age's(me included, must save for a vag.com)when I get the bill for it





















Ill let you know.
Just incase anybody's interested in transponder key's for the factory immobilizer
try these link's http://www.lazerkeys.com http://www.johnrichard.co.uk or punch "transponder key's" into a search engine
bye yawl


----------



## Tavia4x4 (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: Skoda Octavia Immobilizer (scooterfx50)*

Sorry to hear bout this - when I purchased mine (ex-demonstrator) from the dealer he stressed the importance of this tag and number when he handed it over. As such, I expect it's the dealers responsibility to ensure this happens.
Unfortunately, trying to find a "workaround" is unlikely to make progress simply cos Skoda may think you are some car thief trying to find this out.
May I suggest you take the angle of speaking to Skoda UK about the dealer not passing on the tag \ ensuring this was with the car, then as a side note mention that this has put you in a difficult situation trying to get the car sorted. This will at least get pressure on the dealer and sort them out for future customers, a small victory at least, then lead to them sorting the code for you.
Good Luck!!


----------



## scooterfx50 (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: Skoda Octavia Immobilizer (Tavia4x4)*

Cheer's Tavia 
for bothering to reply nobody else seem's bothered







wait till you have trouble ho ho.Seriously there's a link I found to all sorts of interesting info it's a VW tech support kind of thing and is very interesting and there a tech tip page to
you need adobe to read them (pdf file's) but it's woth a look if it's too wet to go and play with the car,http://mach.mach-nine.com/gti/vwtechcontent/vw/index.htm
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif take it easy


----------



## scooterfx50 (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: Skoda Octavia Immobilizer (scooterfx50)*








Hi yawl
managed to aquire secret







immobilizer bypass code(no thanx to the dealer) fired up the Octavia,
she run's good no smoke and relatively quiet for a deisel what a relief I didn't 
blow 2K on a banger after all ,and no more pushing yey hey just need to get the key recoded wich should be much cheaper only 1







and fit the front bumper
(still waiting for it, back order tick tock tick tock).
Now I can think about that tuning box and some juicy five spoke's mmmm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
bye for now.


----------



## BAAHEED (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: Skoda Octavia Immobilizer (scooterfx50)*

Reesult !! Scooterfx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Congrats.


----------

